# Extra cost for DPP44 switch?



## licensed2bill (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm getting ready to order a Vip622 receiver because I want DVR funtionality but was told that I would need a DPP44 switch and separator to record two programs simultanously using my prewire. It makes sense to me but my local installer said that replacing my DP34 switch with a DPP44 will cost me an additional $150. Is this right? Seems pretty lame since I'm only leasing the equipment.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Depends on what dish setup you have and how many receivers your connecting.


----------



## dr928gt (Mar 14, 2006)

Your Local instaler is either misinformed or trying to make an extra buck!

The $299 upgrade includes EVERYTHING needed to get your 622 up and running (including recording two programs simultanously). I am sure it could be up to the installer to decide if they want to run an extra cable for the second tuner or take the easy route and install a DPD44, but I think the actual work order determines the hardware installed. Call a tech at Dish and get someone to go over your work order. It is better to fix it now than to get a post poned install date due to an incorrect work order (BTDT).

On my 622 upgrade install I got a Dish 1000 and 2 DPP44s FREE with the installation. I had 5 receivers before the install using all 8 ports of my 2 DP34s (3 twin tuner and 2 single tuner receivers).


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

licensed2bill said:


> I'm getting ready to order a Vip622 receiver because I want DVR funtionality but was told that I would need a DPP44 switch and separator to record two programs simultanously using my prewire.


You need to give us complete details of your setup before we can provide an answer. Your location requires a two dish installation.

How many of what model receivers will you have when all is said and done?
What does your "prewire" consist of and can it be upgraded?

The necessary switchgear should be included with the ViP622 upgrade. A DishPro Plus Twin LNB for a Dish500 is much cheaper ($70 street) than a DPP44 and will drive two receivers of any kind with a single coax for each (plus a splitter in the event of a dual tuner unit). There are many possible configurations, but the best depends on what you're receiver count will be.


----------



## licensed2bill (Mar 20, 2006)

harsh said:


> You need to give us complete details of your setup before we can provide an answer. Your location requires a two dish installation.
> 
> How many of what model receivers will you have when all is said and done?
> What does your "prewire" consist of and can it be upgraded?
> ...


Sorry, here's the details. You are correct, I have a 2 dish setup, 1 for 110/119, 1 pointed at 61.5. I want to upgrade to a ViP622 and a ViP211 in addition to the 311 I have and run 3 TVs (one per receiver). My prewire is standard RG6 cable in my new house with single outlets in 3 rooms. There is a junction box in the basement where the switch would be. I would like to run a line up to the main room and use a separator to feed both inputs on the dual tuner 622 unit, I don't need it to run 2 TVs. I don't mind paying the $299 for the 622, but to have to pay another $150 for the DPP44 is a bit much. My local guy says he only gets $50 credit for a DP34 switch so it costs him an extra $150 to get the DPP44, which he would have to pass on to me. Does this make sense? Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

licensed2bill said:


> Sorry, here's the details. You are correct, I have a 2 dish setup, 1 for 110/119, 1 pointed at 61.5. I want to upgrade to a ViP622 and a ViP211 in addition to the 311 I have and run 3 TVs (one per receiver). My prewire is standard RG6 cable in my new house with single outlets in 3 rooms. There is a junction box in the basement where the switch would be. I would like to run a line up to the main room and use a separator to feed both inputs on the dual tuner 622 unit, I don't need it to run 2 TVs. I don't mind paying the $299 for the 622, but to have to pay another $150 for the DPP44 is a bit much. My local guy says he only gets $50 credit for a DP34 switch so it costs him an extra $150 to get the DPP44, which he would have to pass on to me. Does this make sense? Thanks for the advice.


Honestly at that point it's up to the installer. With this setup then he may just decide to run another cable to your 622. The easiest thing to do is put a DPP44 switch in, but a DP34 with a new cable run to the 622 accomplishes the same thing.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Again, not all the details of the setup are known. If this is his only receiver he could use a DPP Twin and not even use an external switch. For this your talking like $40 on ebay, maybe less. 

If I recall correctly, on a Charlie Chat it was said they would install a new dish for you when you get the upgrade deal, which they could have even phrased it as a new dish is required. Basically there talking about a D1000, which the standard config comes with a DPP Twin. But, if your locals are to remain on 61.5, then 61.5 can be connected to the input of the DPP Twin in lieu of 129. This is assuming your only running 110/119/61.5 and 1 or 2 receivers.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

You may have to fight for a free upgrade DPP 44 but you probably can get it. It was on my work order but installer refused to install it. I called tech support and they agreed I should have it. They even called the installer to arrange it. Everything was fine until the installer's supervisor again said I wasn't entitled to it. I kept my temper and kept insisting. Finally got it a week later.

The key is that you are entitled to receive all the channels you had before the upgrade plus the new HD channels. In my case that meant 4 satellites serving a 622 and a 301. My HD locals are on 129 but there are a few 9400 range channels in the Platinum HD pak that are only on 61.5. I already had the 61.5 dish but needed the switch. 

Ironically since the switch was installed my receiver selects 61.5 for any channels mirrored on 61.5 and 129. Signal strength is 100+ on 61.5 but only low 70's on 129.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

I think there are two problems here. First of all it sounds like you have an independent installer so he is trying to make as much as he can on an install. Second, the DPP44 has been reported as being in short supply. In my case they chose to put in a second DP34 and pull addtional cables to my equipment rack. In the end, I would have preferred the DPP44 but two DP34s actually gives me more flexibility for distribution. One advantage to the DPP44 is that it will take inputs from 4 sats whereas the DP34 will only take 3 inputs. Now that 129 is active that advantage may be a moot point.

..Doyle


----------



## redbird (May 9, 2005)

When the installer noticed the DP34 was feeding 4 receivers, he said I would need a DPP44 and went back to the shop to get one. Said it was no problem to change the work order and Dish would pay for it.


----------



## rfowkes (Nov 8, 2004)

Dish finally showed up last Saturday to do the "install" for my 622 which has been in operation since mid-February. I already had both dishes to receive HD (61.5/110/119) so all I needed were DP LNBs and DPP switches to allow me to split the cable to feed dual tuners. (Current "stable": 622/622/942/921)

I already had two legacy SW64s in place and the technician replaced them with two DPP44s. When he was replacing the LNB on the 61.5 dish (a 300) he decided to swap the 300 for a 500 since it was a better fit for the new LNB. Besides, it increased my signal strength on 61.5 from around 81 to 102+.

All in all, I was extremely pleased with the work of this technician. He fine tuned everything, re-did some of the outside connections (6 years old and a little weather worn but still functioning) and left me all the old stuff "just in case." He told me that Dish was supposed to do everything necessary to make the 622 completely functional. In my case, since I was replacing a single cable 301 with a 622 this required the ability to separate the signal to feed two tuners and all my legacy stuff (and then some) was replaced without any issue.

The only delay was in getting two DPP44s. On the original service call he saw he needed to replace two SW64s and told me he had to find some because they were currently in very short supply and everyone seemed to be hoarding them. The delay was only a week or so and everything went smoothly.

Two big thumbs up for "Armando" working out of the Dish offices in Thornwood, NY (Westchester County). He really understands how to deal with multiple box and switch installations (I now have 4 boxes - all of them DVRs with dual tuners). I leased a 622, purchased another from Dish Depot, and if I can slip under the radar come April will try to trade in my 921 and 942 for 622s so that the whole house is MPEG4/HD ready. Now if I can only get the sound on FOX-HD to stop stuttering I'll be in Dish nirvana - but that's a subject for another thread.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

Pretty much confirms that having an installer that is an actual Dish employee gives you much better odds of having a good install. The Dish employees tend to use whatever hardware is needed if they have it to do the correct install. 

..Doyle


----------



## rfowkes (Nov 8, 2004)

DoyleS said:


> Pretty much confirms that having an installer that is an actual Dish employee gives you much better odds of having a good install. The Dish employees tend to use whatever hardware is needed if they have it to do the correct install.
> 
> ..Doyle


Amen to that, Doyle. My sentiments exactly. I meant to add that to my comments.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

rfowkes said:


> (Current "stable": 622/622/942/921) ... The only delay was in getting two DPP44s.


You really made out. A single DPP44 can be used to drive any 4 receivers - you don't need 2.


----------



## rfowkes (Nov 8, 2004)

BobaBird said:


> You really made out. A single DPP44 can be used to drive any 4 receivers - you don't need 2.


Actually, although I "only" use four receivers I have more than 4 rooms in the house cabled for satellite but only two of them - the HT and the Master Bedroom -have dual cables for legagy dual tuner connectivity. That way I can move the boxes to different locations as needed for various audiences/events. When I originally set this up I needed more than 4 cables to accommodate the dual tuner boxes so I ganged two SW64s together as per DISH specs. Now with DPP equipment you are correct that if all I needed were four locations then a single DPP44 and signal separators would do the job.

The installer was a DISH employee (not a sub-contractor) and he said that since I already had two SW64s he would switch them for two DPP44s. And the DPP44s gang together in a much simpler fashion than two SW64s. No splitter and pass through filters required (for those of you familiar with connecting multiple SW64s, etc.). As was stated before, this is a good example why it's better to deal with a DISH employee rather than an independent sub-contractor. He even replaced my Dish 300 (used for 61.5 reception) with a Dish 500 since he said it would provide better signal strength with a DP LNB - and he was right (slightly larger surface area, etc.) My 61.5 signal strength went from about 81 to over 100. I'm fairly confident that a non-DISH employee would not have done this without considerable coaxing (and possibly an attempt to collect extra fees).


----------

